# What 'wild' animal would you like as a pet?



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would love to have a pet fruit bat ^^ 

I would take him for a fly around at night on his little leash (extendable ofc so he gets some proper excercise)

I've always loved bats ^^ He could sleep and hang upside down and chill in my room during the day and i can feed him apples and nectarines! nomnomnom! ^^ hehe I would name him Stanley


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All the cool ones are too damn big!

I'd love a cow though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Shark.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

panda bear c:


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm already a wild animal.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Sloth.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

zomgz said:


> I'm already a wild animal.


I'll take a zomgz and a honey badger


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Tasmanian devil . 
Western quoll.
And 
I fed some dingoes on the weekend and have decided I'd like one or two of them as well .


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'll take a zomgz and a honey badger


Better use one of these.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

Used to share a house with a guy who had a pet rat..seemed really fun and friendly...don't know if that's wild enough


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I want a rhinoceros I have always wanted to ride one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wild animal? Siberian tiger
Any animal? A puffin


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I white tiger or wolf.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Out of the list elephant ^_^ I do love elephants. But bats are cool too though as the only mammals capable of true flight.

Look OP:




























I also like snow leopards and snow tigers, sea otters, red pandas, pandas, orangutans, wolves, moose, corvids, ducks, komodo dragons, turtles, tortoises, orchid mantis, Shetland ponies, dolphins, penguins, Highland cows, any bioluminescent organism, dragons and unicorns.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Never knew bats are so furry.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably an Elephant, but it wouldn't be allowed in the house. Lions, Tigers and Bears would be absolutely terrifying.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Humming bird


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

A wild possum. They cute.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Donald Trump or Kim Kardashian.:teeth


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1) Magpie because they are very intelligent, and can learn to mimic speech. I also like the colors, and they seem sprightly and friendly birds. I have seen videos of pet magpies domesticated.

2) Jackdaw. Same reasons as magpie.....

the only thing id be worried about is..... I hope that it could be bathroom trained..... and I would not let it be caged all day. let it sleep in a cage with a black clothe over it. but i the day time... id like to to be free. in the house.

however..... I would suggest probably not having a pet... because if its ill, and when it dies..... it can be too sad .


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I already have hedgehogs, chinchillas, rabbits, guinea pigs, and dogs. Thinking about sugar gliders or flying squirrels. If I had a dolphin I could go swimming with it which would be fun and good for my health. That would assume I had a fortune and a ton of land to make a dolphin enclosure and pay someone to maintain it. Takes more effort than putting up a fence or building for something.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

you really sold me on the fruit bat idea. they looks really cute


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread OMGGGGGG!!!! Saved and my new screensaver

<3
<3
<3
<3 GIMME GIMMEEEE


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Fruit bats always and forever! :clap


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

An elephant, I'd let him sleep in the bed with me


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

From the list, a brown bear.

..but I'd really love to have a red panda as a pet. They're my favorite animal.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

A flying fox specifically. It'd be like having a dog that can fly.









A komodo dragon would also be cool. They actually become very tame in captivity.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

None, they must be free.

On the other hand I would love a chameleon, they are adorable and what they do is pretty cool.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Out of the list elephant ^_^ I do love elephants. But bats are cool too though as the only mammals capable of true flight.
> 
> Look OP:
> 
> ...


Wow, more adorable than I already have imagined of them. A Flying fox looks like.


----------



## Reed Richards (Sep 23, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I would love to have a pet fruit bat ^^
> 
> I would take him for a fly around at night on his little leash (extendable ofc so he gets some proper excercise)
> 
> I've always loved bats ^^ He could sleep and hang upside down and chill in my room during the day and i can feed him apples and nectarines! nomnomnom! ^^ hehe I would name him Stanley


I love everything about this. I need to see the bat on a leash. all pets should have proper names like stanley. I would have an ocelot called cody.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Panther/crow/little monkey


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

An ostrich would be cool boil or fry a giant egg everyday


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Grizzly bear.

Assuming it is 100% loyal and doesn't want to eat my face.

Bad bear! BAD! :twak


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm very offended that no type of snake made your list. grrrr


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

peregrine falcon

Think these birds are amazing and would love to hunt with one.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@Ignopius lol thats cos they're too common as pets. Like Cows. I'd love a pet cow, but they're not a 'wild' animal. Sorreh!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Fruit bat. They are so cool. Bats in general


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

Kangaroo.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Lemur or sloth


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Give me a wild goldfish any day. Sickest party animals.


What, you got sick of Emus now?


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I would love to have a pet fruit bat ^^
> 
> I would take him for a fly around at night on his little leash (extendable ofc so he gets some proper excercise)
> 
> I've always loved bats ^^ He could sleep and hang upside down and chill in my room during the day and i can feed him apples and nectarines! nomnomnom! ^^ hehe I would name him Stanley


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I want a pegasus.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably a red fox, but they are better off in the wild. There are now domesticated foxes. I think you have to order them from a breeding program in Russia. I'll stick with dogs for the foreseeable future.

Of the ones on the list, a brown bear would be nice. I would worry about it one day turning on me though.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I used to be obsessed with Meerkat Manor as a kid (I literally still have a poster of it) so yeah, I would get a Meerkat and name him Timone of course.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Probably a red fox, but they are better off in the wild. There are now domesticated foxes. I think you have to order them from a breeding program in Russia. I'll stick with dogs for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I read somewhere that breeding program is breeding out the wild from the foxes . Like any fox that has any sigh of wild in it doesn't get to breed and they are now ending up with a genetically tamer non wild fox .
> Don't know how true that is , vague memory . Just thought it may be of some interest to you


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Out of those listed - Tiger/Lion.


But I would really like a wolf.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Shush! I did not give you permission to speak to me and I didn't get sick of her but what she's doing right now does not concern you. Go eat a porcupine!


Watch over her. It would be a shame if an unfortunate accident happened.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grog said:


> I read somewhere that breeding program is breeding out the wild from the foxes . Like any fox that has any sigh of wild in it doesn't get to breed and they are now ending up with a genetically tamer non wild fox .
> Don't know how true that is , vague memory . Just thought it may be of some interest to you


Thanks, I should look more into it but I doubt I'll ever be owning one. I think National Geographic had an article about them years ago. They look too much like domesticated dogs to me.

I wonder how they behave compared to a dog. I know I've read that if you keep wild foxes they can be very destructive. Also that if they run away they aren't likely to come back, so you have to make their outside pen very escape proof. That is for their safety too, because I think most people get them young from a breeder and they might not adapt if they escape or get hit by a car.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

None of the above:
*
I sincerely WANT a giant Panda Bear !!!!!*
They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute and cuddly and they will let you pick them up, hug them, and move them around and they are peaceful and gentle as lambs and love to play !!


----------



## Night Man (Jan 15, 2015)

These are all awesome choices. I'd have to say tiger/lion cause I like felines.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

None of the above. 

I'd want either a fox or a red panda.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

A baby elephant if it stayed in its miniature size forever.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> None of the above:
> *
> I sincerely WANT a giant Panda Bear !!!!!*
> They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute and cuddly and they will let you pick them up, hug them, and move them around and they are peaceful and gentle as lambs and love to play !!


UMMMM. I really highly doubt you'd be able to pick up a fully grown Giant Panda bear. Maybe a cub tho >.<

I've heard they can get agressive tho..... 0.o

Has anyone else heard of this information? They certainly dnt seem vicious or scary..


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> UMMMM. I really highly doubt you'd be able to pick up a fully grown Giant Panda bear. Maybe a cub tho >.<
> 
> I've heard they can get agressive tho..... 0.o
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this information? They certainly dnt seem vicious or scary..


Nope. You CAN pick up Panda bears and they do regularly at the zoos in China ! They ARE very docile and gentle !!

Take a look at this wonderful video on YouTube called "Pandas Are Heavy". 
*Your heart will melt. LOL. I WANT ONE !!!*
*This is sooooooooooooooo CUTE !!!*


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

A fox, I've seen YT videos of a guy with a pet fox, the little fox is very adorable.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

As in a wild animal or domesticated? It's wild, then that's animal cruelty.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@Lonelyguy111 OOH... 0.o


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I would love to have a pet fruit bat ^^
> 
> I would take him for a fly around at night on his little leash (extendable ofc so he gets some proper excercise)
> 
> I've always loved bats ^^ He could sleep and hang upside down and chill in my room during the day and i can feed him apples and nectarines! nomnomnom! ^^ hehe I would name him Stanley


A nasty little did-you-know.... did you know that scientists suspect that fruit bats might be the natural carriers of ebola?


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

@Boertjie hm.... I dnt think so, but even if that was true, i would take my chances..


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd love to have a red fox as a pet


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

T Studdly said:


> A fox, I've seen YT videos of a guy with a pet fox, the little fox is very adorable.





Pierre1 said:


> I'd love to have a red fox as a pet


My stepfather caught a young fox in a raccoon trap last summer. I showed it to my nieces since it was their first time seeing one. They went nuts with awww can we keep it? lol.

He was a very scared and aggressive little guy too. If i put my hand near the cage he went stiff and growled and snapped. We ended up releasing him near the woods at the edge of the field. He ran like hell when that cage opened.

I'm sure they make great pets. They're very smart little fellows.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> My stepfather caught a young fox in a raccoon trap last summer. I showed it to my nieces since it was their first time seeing one. They went nuts with awww can we keep it? lol.
> 
> He was a very scared and aggressive little guy too. If i put my hand near the cage he went stiff and growled and snapped. We ended up releasing him near the woods at the edge of the field. He ran like hell when that cage opened.
> 
> I'm sure they make great pets. They're very smart little fellows.


Many people say foxes are vermin, how can those cute little Canines be vermins?!

Foxes are so mysterious and iconic animals one of the only large-ish mammal I can see if I just look out my window 

I think I'd like Wolves too and dogs of course I love (some) dogs :b


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I would love to have a pet fruit bat ^^
> 
> I would take him for a fly around at night on his little leash (extendable ofc so he gets some proper excercise)
> 
> I've always loved bats ^^ He could sleep and hang upside down and chill in my room during the day and i can feed him apples and nectarines! nomnomnom! ^^ hehe I would name him Stanley


A Kodiak Bear/Polar Bear hybrid, enemies would dare not cross me:twisted


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

dragon


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Joe said:


> dragon


I agree !
A 12 foot long Komodo Dragon !


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

+1 for red fox, they're my favorite land mammal.

I like arctic foxes too, but they are kind of ugly in their summer coat


----------

